# Crypticon Minnesota 2009



## Don_Of_The_Dead

Crypticon welcomes our 2nd guest!

Tony Moran! The unmasked Michael Myers in the classic film Halloween!


















Crypticon 2009
Nov. 6-8 Bloomington MN
This year the real horror happens AFTER Halloween!


----------



## Don of the Dead

Crypticon Minnesota 2009 is proud to announce its 3rd guest.....
I'll admit I had a crush on this woman growing up.
She was in the claissic Amityville Horror, and Rob Zombies unpcoming Halloween sequel H2, all of us know her as Lois Lane in the Superman movies, Minnesota please welcome....
Ms. Margot Kidder!

Another guest to be announced soon!!!!

-Don of the Dead


----------



## Haunted Ship

Sounds like a blast I may be up for that!


----------



## Don_Of_The_Dead

Crypticon Minnesota welcomes our 4th guest!

Star of Texas Chainsaw Massacre 2, House of 1000 Corpses, The Devils Rejects and Repo! The Genetic Opera and many many more films:
BILL MOSELEY!


----------



## Don of the Dead

Crypticon announces our 6th guest!
Welcoming to the Land of 10,000 lakes....er....Lagoons!
Ricou Browning, better known as "The Creature from the Black Lagoon"!!
Ricou did all the underwater creature scenes in all 3 of the Creature From The Black Lagoon films!!!


----------



## Don_Of_The_Dead

Just added!! 
The Creature from the Black Lagoon himself.... Ricou Browning!!


----------



## Haunty

What are the costs associated with attending?
How much is the admission- day vs weekend pass?
What's a celb autograph go for?
Is parking free or pay to park?

The website doesn't answer any of these questions.


----------



## Don_Of_The_Dead

Haunty said:


> What are the costs associated with attending?
> How much is the admission- day vs weekend pass?
> What's a celb autograph go for?
> Is parking free or pay to park?
> 
> The website doesn't answer any of these questions.


Tickets should be on sale soon.
Last years prices were $20-$30 per day depending on if you pre ordered and which day (open longer on Sat.)
3 Day pass was $45 and VIP pass was $65 don't knwo the prices this year yet.

Celeb autogrpahs usually go as following:
$20-$25 for an itme from thier table
$10-$20 for your own item
Each celeb has their own prices/rules

Free parking and pleanty of it!


----------



## Don_Of_The_Dead

Coming soon!
Details on a special event! Super Limited seating will be available for a special dinner Saturday November 7th with Bill Moseley, Margot Kidder and Ricou Browning! Sponsored by http://www.chateaugrrr.com/ and The CryptKicker!


----------



## Don_Of_The_Dead

Coming soon!
Details on a special event! Super Limited seating will be available for a special dinner Saturday November 7th at Crypticon Minnesota with Bill Moseley, Margot Kidder and Ricou Browning! Sponsored by http://www.chateaugrrr.com/ and The CryptKicker!


----------



## Don of the Dead

Updated guest list!


Tickets now up for sale!!
https://crypticonminneapolis.ticketleap.com/2009


----------



## Don of the Dead

Got a Ghost problem? Need a kickass guest for Crypticon?

Who you gonna call?



Ernie Hudson!



That's right the Ghostbuster himself will now be at Crypticon MN 2009!

Ernie is also in such films as The Crow and Congo and the upcoming Ghostbusters 3!!!!



Welcome to Mr. Hudson!


----------



## Bilbo

How is it I never even heard of Crypticon MN?? This sucks.

I would go, but I am already scheduled for an even more horrifying day on the 6th. 

Can we say "colonoscopy"?


----------



## Bilbo

You can bet I'll be there next year!


----------



## Haunty

I'm planning on attending Saturday.


----------



## Bubbels

Thanks again Don for a great event! I was a fan of Ernie Hudson as a child, even one of those lucky kids that got to make a homemade ghostbuster suit. Then when I moved out and was no longer censored from all the amazing stuff that makes up the Horror genre, I became a huge fan of Bill Mosely. Both were great to meet!

So keep these coming.

And PLEASE OFFER THIS YEARS T-SHIRT ON YOUR SITE. I was truly bummed out that I was unable to get one.


----------



## Haunty

I attended today with high expectations.
The over all size of the convention was much smaller then I thought it would be. Was disappointed that Charles Band canceled but, these things happen. Very much enjoyed meeting the Celbs & talking with Ricou Browning (Creature from the Black Lagoon). Liked the two Q&A sessions (Ricou Browning, Linnea Quigley & Don Calfa - Return of the Living Dead). The Sideshow Vaudeville Burlesque Show & Creepy Costume Contest were fun too.


----------



## Bubbels

I suppose if i could give some constructive critisim. I believe there was more vendors this year than last year. It was also rather crowded in here. Would be nice to get a little bit of a bigger room for the next few years. Also inform miss Scarlet Salem that I would have bought an autograph if she would have spent more than 3 minutes in the 5 hours I was there on Saturday at her booth. And ORDER MORE T-SHIRTS!  

I sat in on the Q&A for Ernie Hudson and Bill Mosely this year. Both were great to listen to and it was truly amazing how the mood changed. Ernie was very positive, he had tons of cool stories. Then Bill Mosely got up there and the F bombs rolled. It really showed that even though a character is not the actor, that the actor still has a real life personality that goes along with the rolls they get.


----------



## Haunty

Really?
I was there the entire day... met her in the morning, bought her dvd, both her & Joe autographed it. She & Ernie did go out to see the Ecto-1 GhostBusters car. Scarlet did change into a GhostBusters suit & posed in pics w/ Ernie & the GhostBusters. Actually I did talk to her later on at her table too. Maybe it was just bad timing?


----------



## Bubbels

No it wasn't just me. I was conversing with one of the video vendors, in which she starred in his movie and he also had come to same conclusion. I think you just had good timing!


----------



## Don of the Dead

Hey folks!

Glad those who joined us ahd a blast! As for Scarlet, she was doing a lot of photo shoots and promotions during the show as well. As you can see she's in high demand 

And now a note from my boss, Count Kaufman:

People of Crypticon! 

Wow, 2009 was definitely our best year! 

My partners my wife Imogene and Chazz DeMoss want to give thanks to everyone involved to help make this year our first successful year. 
First of all some may not know this but my mom, 3 sisters and cousin all run the registration desk and couldn't do this without them. 
I have to thank Don of the Dead and Jess for all there hard work on facebook, myspace, the forum's and Twitter. 
Also there hospitality room was great and the chili went over huge. 

Mark, Darcy and Jeff of Little Salem also had a great hospitality room with a awesome coffin cake and horror trivia for all challengers. 
My sponsors were a big part again: Chateau Grrr, Monster Ink, Halloween Funshop and the Sheraton. 
Christians Corpse head workshop and Mark L's makeup demo went over great. I missed so many of the events do to show responsibilities but heard that the Burlesque show, all the indie films, most of the Q & A's and bands went smooth and were highly entertaining. Chazz did an amazing job keeping all the bands on schedule and want to thank all that helped him get the equipment to make it happen. Jerry and Greg did another standup job in the movie room and helping run the Q & A's. 

I wish I could have attended the celebrity dinner, the Cryptkicker of Chateau Grrr and all that attended were raving about the food and fun. 
I did get to be at the 2nd annual costume contest (because I was helping run it) and was awed by the great competition. What great variety and imagination. 
Emily and Jeremy staff photographers worked hard to get some great shot's and we will have them up on the website soon. 
Watch the website for updates. My drivers were a big help to: thanks Don, Jess and Jeff. 
Not to be forgotten the hotel the Sheraton was a big part of the success and will be a big part of the future. 
Yes I said future. For the 1st time I walked away from the show and said to myself and partners that for sure there will be a next year! 

Thanks again to all involved and all the fans who attended, 
Nick "count" Kaufman 
Crypticon Promoter


----------



## Bubbels

Hey Don, thanks for the update! Any word on getting more t-shirts for this year? There was three of us that came in around 11 on Saturday. When heading out around 5 they were all gone. To say the least we were rather bummed! These shirts make for great conversation starters. Who do we have to kill, mame, or eat to get one?


----------



## Don of the Dead

Hope to hear about shirts soon! A screw up by the printers made a short batch. How short? even I didn't get one and I work at the con!

As soon as I hear anything I"ll let you know!

-Don


----------

